# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  فیزیک2 رو چیکار کنم...؟؟

## Dr fatima97

سلام دوستان :Y (755): 

من از شما مشورت میخوام... :Yahoo (35): 

فیزیکم خوبه اما از سال دوم چیزی نمیدونم ...اگه من سال دومم رو حذف کنم و تمرکزم رو فیزیک3 و پیش2 باشه میتونم درصد خوبی بدست بیارم یا نه؟؟ :Yahoo (117): 

دوست دارم بخونم اما وقت کمه....جرئت حذفشم ندارم :Yahoo (17): 

ممنونم اگه راهنماییم کنید :Y (467):

----------


## mahsa dr

*سلام دوست من الان که هنوز وقت هست میتونی بخونی  پیش یک رو هم بخون (البته نظر منه )*
*سال دوم هم اسونتر از سومه*

----------


## sahel.

حذفش نکن ...ولی وقت زیادم روش نذار فقط یه مرور و جمع بندی ...گاهی تو جمع بندی و مرور درسایی که حس میکنی نخوندی و نمیتونی خودتو برسونی یه چیزایی یادمیگیری که میری سر جلسه کنکور میتونی پاسخ چند تا سوال و بدی ...این برا خودم اتفاق افتاد

----------


## The.Best.Name

دوم اسونه
من یه جزوه دارم برا گرما از اون خوندم خیلی عالی بود 
راحت میشه باهاش از پس سوالای گرما بر اومد  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> دوم اسونه
> من یه جزوه دارم برا گرما از اون خوندم خیلی عالی بود 
> راحت میشه باهاش از پس سوالای گرما بر اومد


میشه یه صفحه از جزوه رو ببینم.....؟؟ :Yahoo (9):

----------


## Swallow

*نه به نظر من دومو بیخیال شو ..برو اون یکیا رو تثبیت من ! رو اون یکیا بیشتر کار کن ک هر چی اومد بتونی بزنی ! فیزیک دوم سخت هم هست ! 
*

----------


## The.Best.Name

> میشه یه صفحه از جزوه رو ببینم.....؟؟


والا خاستم براتون بفرستم ولی نتونستم ... فایل پی دی افه

----------


## Dr fatima97

> والا خاستم براتون بفرستم ولی نتونستم ... فایل پی دی افه


باشه مرسی :Y (467):

----------


## The.Best.Name

> باشه مرسی


اگه بلدین چجوری باید بفرستم بگین تا بفرستم  :Yahoo (105): 
در ضمن من خودم تا امسال هیچی از گرما نمیدونستم ولی با این جزوه رو که خوندم فهمیدم که چه اشتباه بزرگی کردم .. 3 سوال داره که فوقش یکی سخت باشه اون دوتا رو راحت میشه زد پس از دستش ندین

----------


## Dr fatima97

> اگه بلدین چجوری باید بفرستم بگین تا بفرستم 
> در ضمن من خودم تا امسال هیچی از گرما نمیدونستم ولی با این جزوه رو که خوندم فهمیدم که چه اشتباه بزرگی کردم .. 3 سوال داره که فوقش یکی سخت باشه اون دوتا رو راحت میشه زد پس از دستش ندین


نه متاسفانه.....

----------


## Reza.IQ

> اگه بلدین چجوری باید بفرستم بگین تا بفرستم 
> در ضمن من خودم تا امسال هیچی از گرما نمیدونستم ولی با این جزوه رو که خوندم فهمیدم که چه اشتباه بزرگی کردم .. 3 سوال داره که فوقش یکی سخت باشه اون دوتا رو راحت میشه زد پس از دستش ندین


سلام اپلودش کن یه جایی مثل این PicoFile.com - فضای رایگان آپلود فایل و آپلود عکس
بعد لینکشو بش بده اگه فایل zip هم کردیش که دیگه بهتر :Yahoo (105):

----------


## arnika

عزيزم فشششار ك خعععلي خوبه...سختي نداره ... بنظرم روش فكر كن.... ميتوني از پسش بربياي...

----------


## Hossein.A

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من از شما مشورت میخوام...
> 
> فیزیکم خوبه اما از سال دوم چیزی نمیدونم ...اگه من سال دومم رو حذف کنم و تمرکزم رو فیزیک3 و پیش2 باشه میتونم درصد خوبی بدست بیارم یا نه؟؟
> 
> دوست دارم بخونم اما وقت کمه....جرئت حذفشم ندارم
> 
> ممنونم اگه راهنماییم کنید


سلام خسته نباشید خانوم فاطمه . 
به نظرم بهتره یه مروری کنی تا یه سری چیزا دستت باشه . 
چون تو کنکور بعضی وقتا 1 2 تا سوال اسون هم میدن ( البته نه اونقدر اسون ) ... یوقتی دیدین از همین فصلا بود و با همون یه مرور میتونین جواب بدین
ولی زیاد روش وقت نزارین . رو نقاط قوتتون وقت بزارین تا تو این مدت باقی مونده به تسلط 100 درصد برسین

----------


## Dr fatima97

> عزيزم فشششار ك خعععلي خوبه...سختي نداره ... بنظرم روش فكر كن.... ميتوني از پسش بربياي...


شما از چه کتابی میخونین؟؟؟

----------


## arnika

> شما از چه کتابی میخونین؟؟؟


من جزوه استادمون -اقاي قاضي-...
بخواي بخوني برات عكس ميگيرم ميفرستم همشو...

----------


## farshad7

فصل 5 و 6 سوالاش شانسیه

چون می تونن سوال رو خلاقیتی طرح کنند که باید روش خیلی تمرین کرده باشید

دوما شاید راحت بیاد

می تونید بخونید شاید از حفظیهاش اومد :Yahoo (105):  از روی گج بخونید ولی باز هم وقت گیره

----------


## INFERNAL

ینی نورم نمیخوای بخونی؟! :Yahoo (21): 
با اون چیزایی که گفتی سهمش تو کنکوری تقریبا 40 درصد میشه(البته پیش 2 رو از صوت به بعد گرفتم) و به احتمال زیاد طرفای 30 بتونی یزنی
ولی از دوم میتونی کار و انرژی و گرما رو بخونی تستاش روونه

----------


## Dr fatima97

> ینی نورم نمیخوای بخونی؟!



 سال اول رو میخونم.........

----------


## Dr fatima97

> من جزوه استادمون -اقاي قاضي-...
> بخواي بخوني برات عكس ميگيرم ميفرستم همشو...


ممنون..... :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> میتونی کار و انرژی و گرما رو بخونی تستاش روونه


من کار و انرژی رو از بیخ حذف کردم :Yahoo (4): .....همه میگن سخته..... :Yahoo (17):

----------


## INFERNAL

> من کار و انرژی رو از بیخ حذف کردم.....همه میگن سخته.....


اتفاقا یکی از آبکی ترین مباحثه، تو چند ساعت میتونی همش رو بخونی





> سال اول رو میخونم.........


دیدم چیزی ازش نگفتی،گفتم شاید حذفش کردی

ولی پیشنهاد من چیزی رو حذف نکن

----------


## Dr fatima97

> اتفاقا یکی از آبکی ترین مباحثه، تو چند ساعت میتونی همش رو بخونی
> 
> 
> 
> دیدم چیزی ازش نگفتی،گفتم شاید حذفش کردی
> 
> ولی پیشنهاد من چیزی رو حذف نکن


ممنون از راهنماییتون....... :Y (467):

----------


## Dr fatima97

فصل4 فیزیک 2 آسونه......؟؟؟

----------


## 7p7

> فصل4 فیزیک 2 آسونه......؟؟؟


بله

----------


## Dr fatima97

> بله


آخه من شنیده بودم تستاش زدنی نیست و خیلی سخته......!!!!

----------


## Dr fatima97

up

----------


## Hossein.A

> up


فاطمه خانوم راهنمایی رو بچه ها کردن . ولی همونطور که دیدین نظرات فرق داره . 
به نظرم باید تصمیم اخر رو خودتون بگیرین دیگه

----------


## 7p7

> آخه من شنیده بودم تستاش زدنی نیست و خیلی سخته......!!!!


هم ممكنه تست سخت ازش بياد هم آسون و تقريبا جزو فصلهاي متوسط فيزيكه نسبت به بعضي فصلها ... به نظر من كه خوندنش ضرري نداره و تسلط بهش كار زمانبرى نيست

----------


## a.ka

اگه درسنامه میخوای نشرالگو بهترینه و در زمینه تستی کتاب میکرو  (نقره ای خودمون!) گاج عالین .  :Yahoo (105):

----------

